

Wikileaks and Iceland MPs propose 'journalism haven' - dc2k08
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/8504972.stm

======
motters
If I were the Icelandic government I'd take a look at how much revenue
attracting investigative journalists to the country would be likely to raise,
and then move on to the next topic of the day.

